# confused on how to update to ics



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

ok i haven't worked on moto phones in awhile and i totally forgot how i rooted my dads razr.
currently he is on system version 6.11.748XT912 Android Version 2.3.5 Build RAZRX_V1.1
What steps do I take to get him to the ics update? And does this method really work to root the ota http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18256-root-razrrazr-maxx-with-latest-ota-173-and-hopefully-all-that-follow/?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Use the motofail method to root. Dont have link but u can google it. After u follow those steps...download ota rootkeeper from the market. Set that up.. then go into settings..about phone.. system update... and it should update. After u get ics. Just open ota rootkeeper and restore root.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------

